# Tanking advantage of the cooler spring



## redneck5236 (May 14, 2021)

Couple days ago the high temp for day was to be 59 degrees ! Figured I would take advantage and smoke some cheese pepperoni and eggs ! Four wheeler season is starting soon will make great trail snacks for four wheeler camp ! More excited this year about camp because I have a brand new 2021 can am 570 xt sitting my shed with 3 miles on it , by end of June it will have 300 miles !


----------



## crazymoon (May 14, 2021)

RN5236, Nice snacks for wheeling !


----------



## Winterrider (May 14, 2021)

Heck yea. . .


----------



## smokin peachey (May 14, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2021)

Looks good. I do the same for trips. I use the zipper lock vacuum bags when I do it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

Heck yea!
Looks like your set for a while!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2021)

*SNACK TIME!!!*

Now We're Ready!!
Nice Job!!
All I would need now is a Football Game!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 15, 2021)

That all looks great, nice job!


----------

